# Halloween Obscura: Dark Halloween Music



## myhalloween (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Folks! Let me intoduce a new CD from Tenebre Records, Halloween Obscura.
17 Dark, Ambient, Electronic Tracks

"Out of nowhere this year comes Massimo Nero with Halloween Obscura, a CD that is as serious as a heart attack. There is nothing sentimental or familiar with this CD - it is designed to creep you out, and is the closest thing to what I listen to the rest of the year that I've ever heard marketed as "Halloween-themed". Dark, dark, dark." Chad Savage

More informations at: Download Halloween Music - Halloween Obscura + Free Mp3 Tracks


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Just checked out the site & listened to some samples,very interesting SFX. purchased online,good price for $10. 
Listening to it now,SHWeeeet stuff.Very good,definitely different & unique. Recommend picking this up,for $10 ya can't loose !!


----------



## realscream (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah, scary music! $10 for 17 songs, awesome!


----------



## myhalloween (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks DarkLord and Realscream !


----------



## myhalloween (Sep 16, 2007)

*happy halloween!!!*


----------



## toddbigeasy (Sep 12, 2008)

I will have to give this a try soon. I'm a big Midnight Syndicate fan.


----------



## myhalloween (Sep 16, 2007)

toddbigeasy said:


> I will have to give this a try soon. I'm a big Midnight Syndicate fan.


Thanks! Let me know


----------



## fearmonger (Dec 8, 2008)

The link wasn't working for me, (said file is no longer there). I need some good music for my haunt, this sounded like just the ticket.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

fearmonger said:


> The link wasn't working for me, (said file is no longer there). I need some good music for my haunt, this sounded like just the ticket.


I just clicked the link & it brought up the download sales page for me,maybe they're server was down....... but it's still good. Check out "Hallo's eve" cd also a great one !


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll have to check that out, thanks for the heads up.


----------

